# March 2008 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

7 . . . . . . inept

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
buzzman600.......
inept..............
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## rick l

Congrats on your win:bl


----------



## shaggy

damn....so close yet soooo far away...

congrats bro

addy please?


----------



## stevefrench

Lucky number 7. Well done, inept!:tu
Now send me your address and lets get this party started.


----------



## GWN

Congrats. I need your addy as well.


----------



## Zira

Congrats :tu

Will be sent along with Shaggy's


----------



## K Baz

Cograts - please forward your addy.


----------



## rick l

I'll need your address and if you can wait, I'm going to Las Vegas on the 10th so I will bring you something special. Rick:ss


----------



## Bear

West Coast??? Hmm, when is the lotto going to come home to Ontario again? :ss

Congrats on the win, please send me your addy.


----------



## RHNewfie

Congrats! PM me your address.


----------



## inept

Holy macaroni! Suddenly my day is 1000% better! :chk

PMs on the way!


----------



## DragonMan

Congratulations Dan!! :tu :tu


----------



## DeNeiro

Congrats!! Package on its way!!:ss


----------



## stevefrench

DeNeiro said:


> Congrats!! Package on its way!!:ss


:tpd:Your _awesome stuff _is on the way.:ss


----------



## DragonMan

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

7 . . . . . . inept

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan...... Sent
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## RHNewfie

Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

7 . . . . . . inept

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan...... Sent
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... Sent

Its on the way!
__________________


----------



## inept

Holy moly Albert, that was just uncalled for! I'm due my modest 3-stick winnings and you send a veritable treasure trove instead! I've got your address now, you know, and I won't soon forget this! 

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........ Sent
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... Sent
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... Sent


----------



## inept

Received a second, late package today after my normal delivery time. I knew it was bad news when the mailman had to get a truck to bring your box, David!

I honestly had no idea that participants were sending out such generous packages. I guess I need to pop in more often and step up my game a little too. Honestly, this isn't just lottery winnings you've sent, David. It's lottery winnings and a bomb to wipe them out and an atomic bomb to clear up the mess made by the first bomb. Thank you for your astonishingly generous package. (PS What's the "J"?)

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... Sent
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... Sent


----------



## Zira

K Baz...........
Zira…….......0068 0980 0012 2468
shaggy..........0068 0980 0012 2468
DeNeiro........ Received
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN…........
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......... Received
DragonMan...... Sent
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... Sent


----------



## inept

Nick, I received your incredibly generous bunch of cigars today! I'm really excited about the Don Pepin! Thank you so much!

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......0068 0980 0012 2468
shaggy..........0068 0980 0012 2468
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... *Received*
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... Sent


----------



## buzzman600

*Re: The Club Stogie Lottery - Canada Style*



pnoon said:


> *buzzman6000 has replaced Hockeydad.*
> 
> Drawing is Saturday, March 29 :mn
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> o o
> MARCH 2008 LOTTERY DRAWING
> 
> *Pool 1*
> K Baz...............3 13 31
> Zira.................5 23 26
> shaggy.............1 6 11
> DeNeiro..........18 24 41
> buzzman6000......2 33 40
> inept................7 8 15
> GWN................9 35 37
> Bear................22 28 36
> a2vr6..............16 19 34
> stevefrench......12 38 39
> DragonMan........4 10 21
> rick l...............17 25 32
> winnie..............27 29 30
> RHNewfie..........14 20 42
> 
> congrats inept your sticks are on the way


----------



## inept

Thank you shaggy and Zira for a stupendous double whammy! Those figurados look really good.

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
shaggy.......... *Received*
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... *Received*
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... Sent


----------



## Bear

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
shaggy.......... *Received*
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......0380 1800 0023 3073
a2vr6...............0380 1800 0023 3073
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... *Received*
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... Sent


----------



## inept

Thank you to Bear, a2vr6 and RHnewfie. Three exceptionally generous packages!

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
shaggy.......... *Received*
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000.......
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
a2vr6............... *Received*
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... *Received*
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... *Received*


----------



## inept

Thank you for the fantastic package, buzzman! I just love Indian Tabac!

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
shaggy.......... *Received*
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000....... *Received*
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
a2vr6............... *Received*
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... *Received*
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie......... *Received*


----------



## inept

These winnings are getting out of hand so I have to start using overflow humidor space (and maybe a lighter)! :ss 

Here are photographs of the winnings to date so that I can start moving stuff out of my desktop. I will photograph the remainder when it all arrives! Totally ridiculous winnings thus far:




Thank you all. This is already much more than I was expecting in terms of quantity and the quality is absolutely astonishing.


----------



## stevefrench

WOW!:dr
What a haul! You made out like a bandit, Rick. Well done.:tu
The scary part is that there's more on the way. Oh my.


----------



## inept

Thank you winnie! Gurkha, yum!

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
shaggy.......... *Received*
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000....... *Received*
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........
Bear&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
a2vr6............... *Received*
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... *Received*
rick l...............
winnie.............. *Received*
RHNewfie......... *Received*


----------



## winnie

Enjoy!


----------



## GWN

On the way. Again, sorry for the delay.
0097 1870 0025 6814


----------



## rick l

Dan , I sent your package on Friday, it should be there today or tomorrow. I forgot to pack the note inside the box but I think you'll figure it out. Rick Lachowicz:ss


----------



## inept

I see that you were busy in LV, Rick! Fantastic package. I've never heard of Bahia but it looks very nice so I'm really intrigued! What's the unlabeled stick?

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
shaggy.......... *Received*
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000....... *Received*
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........ Sent
Bear&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
a2vr6............... *Received*
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... *Received*
rick l............... *Received*
winnie.............. *Received*
RHNewfie......... *Received*


----------



## inept

Thank you Jeff! That's an overly-generous package! The Petit Tat alone would have been worth three sticks! Warning everybody, GWN sends bombs! :dr

K Baz........... Sent
Zira&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
shaggy.......... *Received*
DeNeiro........ *Received*
buzzman6000....... *Received*
inept.............. Winner
GWN&#8230;........ *Received*
Bear&#8230;&#8230;....... *Received*
a2vr6............... *Received*
stevefrench......... *Received*
DragonMan...... *Received*
rick l............... *Received*
winnie.............. *Received*
RHNewfie......... *Received*


----------



## GWN

Enjoy. Only saw two Tats during my trip last week down the coast of California. That was one of them, from a shop in Monterey. Probably fire the other one up tonight. :ss


----------



## inept

Thanks for your overly-generous package, Kevin! I shall enjoy it!

I guess that officially closes the March lottery. I was astounded by the quality of the stuff that people send out and doubly so by the quantity. Sincere thanks to everyone! The next time you hear from me will be after my stay in the ICU, where I will have been treated for smoke inhalation. :ss

Here is a picture of everything received since the previous pictures. Totally mental:


----------

